# Two Cards, One Computer



## MoonPig (Jun 7, 2009)

Hey,

Been pondering this for the last few days. Then last night, Bogmali told me you can't have two different series cards folding in the same machine. I googled it and he was right, for the most.

But talking to Alexp999, and he suggested two separate clients folding on the same machine. This makes sense as the cards wont interfere with eachother...

Hypothetically, my P5Q-E with:

"GTX260" folding in PCI-E slot 1 (x16) - Folding when im not using PC, then paused when iam
"Other Card" in PCI-E slot 3 (x4) - Folding 24/7

Would this work with any card? 8series, 9series, GTXseries?


----------



## mike047 (Jun 7, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Hey,
> 
> Been pondering this for the last few days. Then last night, Bogmali told me you can't have two different series cards folding in the same machine. I googled it and he was right, for the most.
> 
> ...



I use separate clients for all my cards.  I have two boxes with mixed cards.  one has 2x250 and a 9600gso. Another box has 260's with 1-192 and 2-216.


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 7, 2009)

hmmm... tempted to just get a second card, rather than a separate folder...

I have a mate with a 9500GS that used no extra power. Should be good.


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 8, 2009)

So, lets say i had my GTX260 and got an 8800GT, what would i do to have them both running?

My dream (lol) is to have the 8800GT running 24/7. Then the GTX260 running like it is now, folding, then paused if i want to play a game or watch a video.


----------



## afw (Jun 8, 2009)

hey guys .... i know very little about folding@home ..... and  i have seen many here participating on it ?? do u'll get paid for doing so .... ?? or  is it just a service/help we r offering ?? 

 im sorry ... i hav posted something unrelated to this thread .... just eager to knw .... appreciate ur help ...   thanx


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 8, 2009)

no, we don't get paid. Wish i did 

It's either because we think/want to help, or were in competition to get 1st place.

I personally do it as i think it will make a difference.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jun 8, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> So, lets say i had my GTX260 and got an 8800GT, what would i do to have them both running?
> 
> My dream (lol) is to have the 8800GT running 24/7. Then the GTX260 running like it is now, folding, then paused if i want to play a game or watch a video.



You can mix cards with similar architectures. 8xxx and 9xxx can be mixed with GTS250 only. GTX 2XX cards are a different design and will error out if mixed with 128sp and lower cards. Many have tried and reported the client crashing within a few minutes. I always run identical cards in the same rig to avoid conflicts.


----------

